# Stihl BR600 fuel filter replacement



## charlesburrows

I tried to remove the fuel filter on my Stihl BR600 blower through the filler neck, but the fuel line is too short. Common complaint, I guess. Is this just some kind of planned job security for Stihl service folks?

Can anyone tell me, step by step, how to replace the filter easily. It's so simple and quick on other equipment. :frown:


----------



## josh1981

On my bg86 Stihl handheld blower I used a coat hanger to push line forward twords me and then grabbed it with pliers and put new filter on. Wasn't hard at all. 

Maybe try this?


----------



## LegDeLimber

take a look to see if this is the correct manual
http://www.worldoftrainz.com/Downloads/Files/Stihl/BR500-BR550-BR600 Service Manual.pdf
down about p28, looks like the way to go is from the top of the tank.

I don't own one , curiosity just made me take a shot at the question.


----------



## charlesburrows

Okay, I'll try the coat hanger next time. The manual seems to be the correct one; however, there isn't any mention of "fuel filter" in the entire document that I could find. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## LegDeLimber

Yeah, it did seem odd that I didn't see the phrase "fuel filter" in that section.
...just hoped it would have something useful in there somewhere for ya.


----------



## josh1981

Good luck


----------



## charlesburrows

LegDeLimber said:


> Yeah, it did seem odd that I didn't see the phrase "fuel filter" in that section.
> ...just hoped it would have something useful in there somewhere for ya.



Thanks,
It did have info on the air filter. I searched the entire document, using the find tool, for "fuel filter", but no luck.:msp_confused:


----------



## LegDeLimber

well heck, just strip it to that point, per the manual (should tell ya the best route )
Bingo, your there.
Pop the line cluster out of the tank and do your filter maintenance.


----------



## Austin26

*surgical forceps*

surgical forceps

at most any flea market 2-5 duckets each extreme handy for lots an lots of things none if which I can get medical card for in Floridamn

<a href="http://beta.photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/austins26/00072_zps2fdadbd4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 00072_zps2fdadbd4.jpg"/></a>


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

For a short time they made the fuel lines real short requiring you to take the tank off to replace the fuel filters. Its a real pain in the butt because you have to take almost all of the housing plastic off to remove the tank. Have fun!


----------



## C George

just stretch the line to get it off ,, most of the time the line is fine.


----------



## pelhamjeff

I see a lot of BR 600s with 2 fuel filters. Also, stihl refers to them as "pickup bodies" for some reason.


----------

